# The Next Attack!!



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

We are closing in on September 11th 2005. We all know what happend on 9/1/01 but the real question is when and whare the next attack will occur? Why just the other day i was filling up my gas tank and after paying for the gas I said Thank You Mohamad, and days before that I thanked Abdule ETC ETC. It seems the lions share of gas station owners are of middle eastern decent and muslim to boot! Gasoline can be very destuctive and thats whare I bet the next attack comes from.What do you guys think. And what should we do about it!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

a Nuke would be cheaper :lol: :lol:


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, I hope you'll be careful with that kind of approach. Remember, all of us American citizens are supposed to be innocent until proven guilty, so the Muslim, Pakastani, Shiite, Iranian, or any other kind of religious or ethnic origin American citizen has all the same rights and privledges as this white male christian does. In a previous post I took exception to the "W" "Enemy Combatant" labeling. I believe that all of us gun owners could be labeled as such by folks of a different mind set.

In order to limit the power or scope of authority of this government, I believe all American citizens need to be right until proven wrong.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry, one more thing, I think Ben Franklin said those willing to give up a little liberty in order to gain security deserve neither.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey hows Alaska these days I spent a year at FT Greely, right outside Delta JCT. I loved it and hope to return one day but back to the topic. 
Yes I see your point of view and this is the reaction I was trying to get from someone. I agree with your statement that every American deserves the same rights and privlages as the next guy regardles of backround. However we are now engaged in a new type of warfair! Gone are the days of two warriors meeting in an open field to settle things. Our new enemy hides behind children and in Holy places for defence. Our new enemy could come from any direction, our new enemy has no honor and only hopes to kill and maime and create kaos. At least that is how I see it. So my point is, are old values outdated in some way or is their a fine line we can walk. I think it would be insane not to look closer at middle eastern muslim men, than others. Ben Franklin may be right, but he did not know an enemy like this!!


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Can't take much exception with anything you said Boss.

I guess I hope that all of us are willing to stay vigilant, (not vigilantee!!) and defend ourselves, streets, our neighborhoods, towns, etc,... So, what I mean is, rather than allowing the Meth lab to operate down the stree from where your kids play, get them busted by the cops. What ever it takes. Maybe go and make a buy yourself with a wire from the cops? Document traffic? So, to extrapolate, if we saw suspected terrorist activity going on, investigate. That might only mean watch for a couple of minutes before calling the cops, or go stand in the middle of them and demand to know what those characters are up to!

Ok, easy for me to say since I live in Dillingham, but even here I try to do my part. I don't allow funny business to go on in my neighborhood, I am a member of the volunteer fire dept, and a city councilman, (also volunteer,) and recently I loaned my truck to our local police so they could use it for undercover surveylance to bust a cocaine dealer. Got the dealer with over a pound of drugs and 12k in cash, YEAH HOO!!!!!!! :sniper: Point is, I'm trying to make my town secure.

My Dad was or still is very racist, so I flinch at singling out an ethnic group. I'd prefer that all us Americans take ownership and therefore responsibility for our towns, and not allow criminals from any country including our own to operate.

On another note, Dillingham is good right now. Moose season is in full swing, and I'll head out for a couple of days of it next thursday. Fall colors are just starting to hit, and the temp has dropped to a pleasant mid 60's. Earlier in the year it was up in the 80's, unbearable!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bore224

I agree with you. I however still think there is nothing wrong with profiling to check people more closely. If they want to profile people of my race, or religion, or whatever, I would hope they are doing it not just to make a specific group safe, but all of us safe. I don't see this as a racial attack, because are we not protecting them also. We need to remember that part.

At the same time I agree specifically that everyone should be treated with dignity. Everyone deserves respect and to be treated equally. We are not looking to prosecute innocent Arabs, or innocent Muslims, we are simply trying to protect all innocent no matter race or religion from the guilty. Why is that so hard for some to understand.

If ten percent of round spotted people were terrorists, and one percent of square spotted people were terrorists, and no triangular dotted people were terrorists which would you scrutinize the most. This is not guilty until proven innocent this is just diligence made efficient.

Oh, arctic plainsman, I agree with both you and bore224.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Damn, now instead of having just one "Plainsman" we have 2....We have "old plainsman".. :wink: and "artic plainsman."

Hey artic, couldnt you be like "artic mountainman" or something... :lol: We dont need two of you!!! Take my comment with a "grain of salt"...I am just giving you a hard time. :beer:

None the less, I dont see anything wrong with "racial profiling". Hey, think about it. Its not the Germans from Russia taking over planes and crashing them into buildings. WE need to protect our own!!! Whether it is Jose' from Mex., Muhamad from Iraq, or Bjoer from Norway....Who is the biggest threat????? Think about it!!! "Special attention" needs to be taken with these people. It sucks to be a middle eastern male in the US now-a-days....oh well, live with it!!! Your going to be profiled!!!

I think most Arabic people (USA citizens) know they are going to be "looked"at in a different way. I comend them for puting up with the crap they have to. However, the ones that dont like it need to "put up or shut up"...or better yet, Get the Hell Out!!!!

Its part of the world we now live in gents!! Lets not let the "Wolf in sheeps clothing" get us from behind again. Just my opinion.

Gohon....ya ol' squidly!!!! What do you think!!!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Gohon....ya ol' squidly!!!! What do you think!!!!!


Can't say right now................. busy in another thread with the usual suspects whimpering and trying to circle the wagons.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

What saves more lives?
I am profiled everyday for many different things because people similar to me have done things wrong.

There are limits, but what good is not profiling people when there are wolves within the sheep. Is it wrong to lift the wool of some of the sheep to check for teeth?

It is unfortunate that Mid-Easterners have a harder time completing daily tasks because of what some of their countryman have done. That is nothing short of unfortunate. But, for these people who are being profiled, we are ensuring the safety of their families and their neighbors by placing using this system. Again, it is unfortunate, but at this point it is necessary until we can establish a better system. It is not perfect by any means, and not necessarily fair, but it is a fact of life at this point.

We all suffer inequalities in our lives, whether conciously or not. Travel to another country sometime where you do not speak the native language, it will open your eyes to a world that you failed to realize existed. There profiling exists just as much as in any other part of the world. Profiling is not a new concept. If you look at any given conflict or war, those that were decendants of the chosen combatents always suffered. It is sad, but now more than ever, security due to the amount of damage that a single person can inflict is a necessary function that must be upheld.

But......it is a short term solution to a long term problem......of which the symptoms will also be short lived.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok we all agree profile em, now back to the nitty gritty Next attack whare, How and when? Also what actions should be taken to prevent the next attack. Remember WWII and what we did with Japanise inside the U.S? Just hinting at some ideas but that one would most likley work?! I would predict the next attack as a gasoline bomb in mutiple locations and most likley will take place right after the next presidental election. And as usual I hope I am wrong!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would never do what was done to the Japanese inside the U S during world war two. If people who look like me were terrorists I would not feel people were prejudice to pay special attention to me. However, I would not like it if they assumed me guilty until proven innocent.

We have to use common sense, tempered with respect. Diligence made more efficient while preserving dignity for all.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Plainsman, Your point of view is commendable. However in this new type of terror warfair will this be enought? Guess we will need more of a American body count to impliment tactics such as I am hinting at. I wonder why back in the 1940s their was no hesitation on the decishon. Is are kinder genteler national attitude gonna get us killed?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, but who'da thought that the next "attack" would come in the form of mother nature, and our own american citizens assaulting other american citizens and law enforcement. I am shocked and dismayed at this level of chaos along the Gulf Coast, and there were FOUR DAYS NOTICE to prepare for this scenario!!!

A LOT OF BLAME FOR THIS NIGHTMARE OF THE LAST WEEK RESTS WITH THE DEPARTMENT FOR HOMELAND SECURITY AND ITS MINIMALIZATION OF FEMA FUNDING...

I think this leaves the US ripe for attack now, as our resources and millitary personnel are diverted in both the Persian Gulf and the Gulf of Mexico...we may very well be teetering on the edge.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Now wait a minute fellers.

First things first, I appologize for the confusing name. I've never done this before, didn't know what the heck to callmyself other than my first name, and I've even gone to other sites and didn't know any better than to make up several different names for myself that now I have to have written down. I've learned about this now, I'll work on tying my own shoes next week.

Second, my internet went kaput this week, so this is the first chance I get to reply. Again, very sorry.

I'm not ready to lay blame for the Louisiana problem at FEMA's feet quite yet. A couple of years ago I read about the failing levee's around New Orleans, the possibe threat to the city from hurricanes, and the lack of funding or interest from the Feds. If the Corp or Engineers levee's hadn't failed, having had adequate iddication that they would, we wouldn't be shouting for FEMA to do something.


----------

